
Show HN: I made this logging application years ago - aogl
https://log.ao.gl/
======
aogl
I made this logging applications years ago to scratch my own itch, it did
exactly what I needed it to for ages, but have since moved on requiring other
tools etc. Is this something anyone finds interesting, should I still leave it
online?

